# Looking for a short-brimmed hat



## okbowman (Mar 19, 2007)

Hey everyone, I have been looking for a short billed hat to wear when I shoot my recurve. I haven't had much luck so far. I have one that is pretty short but it still hits my string. I really like the one that Larry D. Jones is wearing in some of the pictures I've seen. The brim on it is shorter than the one I have.
I just hate having to turn my ball cap around. I would greatly appreciate any info that ya'll may have on this. Thanks,
Chris


----------



## huntersteve (Feb 28, 2005)

*okbowman*

I was having the same problem hitting the brim of my hats...I ended up buying a camo "bucket style" hat at Sportsmans Warehouse the other day...it has a softer rim and collapses when the bowstring comes in contact....good shooting....Steve


----------



## Bowjack (Mar 28, 2007)

Have you looked here? http://www.noggintops.com/


----------



## zillla (Feb 24, 2007)

Since you are in OK, swing up to Lawton and go to the surplus store. They have the short brimmed camo military patrol caps there. Otherwise I wear a soft boonie hata d at times one of those flat Irish caps..


----------



## SteveB (Dec 18, 2003)

ASAT makes one.
I still turn it as the string touches my eyebrow at anchor and hitting any hat is distracting.

Steve


----------



## Ia Hawkeye (Mar 3, 2005)

*Short billed hats*

We always,(I still do ) wore/where a traditional short billed hat called the (JONES Style hat). Everyone wore them back in the 50's -60's. I'm sure you can still find them somewhere,


----------



## Phoenix34 (Jan 18, 2005)

You could always just cut a notch out of one like T-Bone from the Realtree hunting videos!


----------



## J.C. (Aug 20, 2004)

*Predator camo*

http://www.predatorcamo.com/store/headgear_116.html


----------



## rifle (Oct 1, 2005)

Boonie hat for hunting. I turn my cap around when shooting targets. The shorter billed caps don't shade that much.


----------



## mellonhead (Aug 13, 2005)

*Stormy Kromer*

www.stormykromer.com


----------



## onebadapple (May 25, 2002)

like mellonhead says cant beat a stormy (cool weather) for quality, a step closer to shorter brim is the northwoods model stormy outta iron mountain mi. try norhwoods outfitter iron mt michigan search it'll get you a look see at the hat..
me i just go with a camo head wrap looks pimpin' lol
good luck findin what yah need
OBA


----------



## Dark Eagle (May 3, 2007)

you could always look for an umpire's cap. the bill on those are pretty short. I had one when I umed little league games. never shot with it though, so I couldnt tell you if it is short enough. Just a thought.


----------



## krsmith (Aug 29, 2005)

You might try a welders cap.They are lite weigt for summer and short billed.Ive seen some in some pretty wild colors. Can find in welding supply and some farm stores.


----------



## Woodduck (Feb 23, 2004)

*You did say, 'hat.' :~)*

http://www.noggintops.com/page.cfm?p=50


----------



## longbowMike (Mar 2, 2007)

I like the radar style caps. You can turn'em to the side a bit if you have to.


----------



## B50 (Dec 26, 2021)

A short brim fedora. I think they are called trilby hats. I just wear a bandana since a brim short enough dont shade your eyes very much. In


----------



## Gimli's Ghost (Jun 29, 2021)

A friend has a hat that would probably be called a Trilby but its made of an unusual felt like material. This hat can be crushed flat and even stuffed in a back pocket and all you have to do is shake it and it returns to shaoe without a single crease or wrinkle like it was freshly blocked.
He bought it after someone sat on his new fedora which he carelessly left on a chair.


----------



## saglick (Sep 5, 2016)

The Sitka ESW hat has worked well for me. I shoot 3 under with a high anchor and haven’t had a problem with the string hitting the bill of the hat.


----------



## 3finger (Mar 29, 2018)

I like the green felt hats like the ones Robin Hood wears. My wife makes mine out of green felt material. I like mine with a couple of pheasant feathers.


----------



## MihajloSimsic (Aug 8, 2020)

I think I have a solution for you.


----------



## Dryfirecharlie (Mar 11, 2018)

MihajloSimsic said:


> I think I have a solution for you.
> View attachment 7530570


This thread is 14 years old lol. If he hasn’t figured it out yet, I’d reckon he never will. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bowmania (Jan 3, 2003)

Day One Camo.

Move your chin up. You see best when you're looking through the center of you eye socket. Think how you look through binos.

Bowmania


----------



## woof156 (Apr 3, 2018)

Bucket hats, soft rim bill, no problem even if you bump it.... and ear muffs for the northerners amongst us....


----------



## Bill_in_TR (Aug 1, 2014)

I must be an odd duck. I haven't noticed any problems wearing a hat while shooting. I have a bunch of different baseball caps, three fedoras with different sized brims and several soft boonie hats. Is it something I'm doing wrong?


----------



## Beendare (Jan 31, 2006)

Yeah, old thread but hats are still worn right?

I cant shoot with a baseball hat on…the bill is too long. I can shoot with a boonie hat but the string pushes into it just slightly. I have one Boonie I cut the Larry Jones notch out of it and dont like it.

I have that Sitka short billed hat…camo but its a little bit shiny.

I usually wear a Boonie or a backwards ball cap with the very thin Kuiu beanie over it. More cover for my shiny white boy forehead.

When hiking around I like the cap forward to keep the sun out of my eyes, then just have to remember to turn it in shooting situations.

.


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

I had an issue with the string contacting my hat. I went back to my old style bicycle hats. I used them cycling and rock climbing. They are designed to provide vision while looking up, which is why they work so well for bicycling and climbing. Pop the bill up when you need to shoot. You still get shading but you won't have an issue with your string. You can also lower the bill when you need to. I also find that I can rotate the bill around to block sun coming from the side. They may be unconventional, but are possibly one of the better choices for archery. Google bicycle cap or watch the movie Breaking Away, if you want to see them.


----------



## fallhunt (Aug 2, 2013)

I have found four types of hats that work well for shooting a longbow. Their order for making shooting easy without worrying about string interference (easiest listed first): Bucket Hat, Short-Brimmed Boonie Hat (i.e., brim is 2-inches wide or less), Trilby, or Short-Brimmed Fedora.

I do have two ballcaps with unusually short brims that do not interfere with the string. However, ballcaps just suck for overall sun protection and ballcaps suck as hats in general.


----------



## Arcus (Jul 7, 2005)




----------



## cadguy2 (Nov 17, 2015)

Big Jim's Archery has some nice short brimmed hats with wire in the brim so you can bend them the way you want.


----------



## dougmax (Jul 23, 2009)

Call Big Jim’s bows. They have what I think you are looking for. Short brim military style cap with wire in the brims edge so you can form it into a notch the string sits in. Very popular at traditional shoots…Big Jim’s sold out at ETAR on the first day.


----------



## Redfeathers (Apr 15, 2021)

What krsmith stated!!

I bought a welders cap and use it. I dyed it light green and soaked and washed until dye was clear then just throw it in when I wash anything. Now, after washing a lot, it will fold up easily and fit in a shirt pocket. Blocks sun and will move at the slightest touch. Great cap/hat and works excellent!!


----------



## Pearson 4800 (Sep 30, 2021)

Stormy Kromer


----------



## Since1985Tx (Jan 19, 2021)

_GOOGLE: "short brimmed camo hunting caps"
You'll see all different types!_


----------



## thumper-tx (Dec 19, 2006)

Google “short brim cap” and you will find dozens from different companies, in different colors. And camo patterns.


----------



## jl223 (Mar 3, 2007)

I have one from Blackwidow .... Not sure if they still sell them


----------



## Yooper89 (Jan 5, 2022)

I’ve never had any issue shooting with a normal hat. Grab a stormy kromer. It should fit the bill


----------



## stubshaft (May 6, 2016)

I got mine from Big Jims years ago.


----------



## bucco921 (Jan 2, 2012)

There is a lady on the “Traditional Bowhunters” facebook group who makes soft shortbilled hats. She has a ton of camo patterns, solids, and plaids to choose from. I just picked up a plaid and a tiger stripe. I don’t want to violate any forum rules so I wont post her info. I can share via pm. 

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## bucco921 (Jan 2, 2012)

Why in the world is that label on my pic?


----------



## Pike (Apr 5, 2004)

The new forum software auto censors pictures to protect users, thinks your picture of a hat is showing something of adult content.


----------

